# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  B-a-r-s-a-l-e-t-a-

## ixnpeL

Berluskoni beri nje vizite mbretereshes se anglise. Ate dite 
kishin planifikuar nje shetitje me karroce neper parqet e pallatit. Duke shetitur njeri prej kuajve 
qe terhiqte karrocen ja fut nje derr pordhe. Mreteresha e turperuar i kerkon ndjese Berluskonit: 
Me falni per sa ndodhi me pare, vertete s'di c'te them Berluskoni ja kthen me karizmin e tij: 
S'ka per se, vertete. Une kujtova se ishte kali......

----------


## ixnpeL

Merr nje Amerikan nje mi the e fut ne shishe me viski
Rusi merr nje mi e fut ne shishe me vodka
SHQIPTARI merr nji mi the e fut ne shishe me Raki
Amerikani perzie shishe dhe ngjerr minin jasht, del mini duke pertitur GIPITIEMVSY
Ngjerr Rusi mimim nga shishja del mini duke kenduar ALIKAKALI KAKA LI KAKALI 
TANI ngjerr SHQIPTARI minin dhe del mini duke thirrur me te madhe : KU ESHTE MACJA SE 
DU ME E KAP ME ZOR

----------


## ixnpeL

Sa herë e rruan fyturën në ditë?
rreth 50-60 herë në ditë.
Mos je i çmendur?
Jo jam berber.

----------


## ixnpeL

3 majmune u larguan nga nje kopesht zoologjik. Njeri u kap 
ne maje te nje peme, tjetri duke ngrene banane, ndersa i treti u kap duke lexuar kete sms!!!

----------


## ixnpeL

E di se sa rendesi kam per ty, se sa ma ndjen mungesen, se sa 
nevoje ke per mua.. 
Me vjen keq qe te kam lene pergjithmone.. 
Me dashuri, 
Truri jot

----------


## ixnpeL

ishte nej her italjani gjermani dhe shqiptari! 
marin nje mace dhe thon per sa koh do e nxjerim na nej kotele me macen! 
yn i pari italjani ri 1 ore dhe nxjer 3 kotele! 
yn gjermani ri 2 ore nxjer 7 kotele! 
yn shqiptari 1 ore 2 3 mezi del dhe nxjer vetem 1 i thon keta po ca ben re kaq sa ndenje ti dhe 
vetem 1 nxore epo i thot shqiptari une e kisha macok

----------


## ixnpeL

Nje dite djali vete e i thote babes ...o babe o babe me pelqe 
goca komshijes tone.... jo jo i thote baba ske pune me gocen e komshies se i bie ta kesh 
moter....hmmm thote djali e vete i thote mamase, o ma o ma me pelqe goca komshies po me 
tha babi jo se i bie ta kem moter... 
Ik pa merak i thote mamaja te siguroj une qe nuk e ke gjo po sdi gjo babi.

----------


## ixnpeL

Ishin Dy Ushtar Loni Me Petin, kto Te Dy Mershin Makinen e ustrris per dit dhe car femne te 
shifshin ne rrug e kapshin me hor
E Bojn kto ket havaz 1 Muj Rresht, kur emer vesh koloneli bataljonit, kolonelit sju besote, ajde 
po boem si gru tha dhe po e provoj a osht e vertet a jo.
Boet ky si gru e shofin kto rruges dhe e kapin me zor e fusin ne makin ne fillojn me e shtrrydh 
tashi Loni shtrrydhte ka para dhe Peti ka mrapa
Dhe i Thot Peti Lonit: O LON HERHIQE ICIK BURIZANIN ME MRAPA SE E KE QIT DERI 
KTU PARA

----------


## ixnpeL

Tjetrra...
ishte java funit e shkolles dhe i klas e nji gjimnazi kishin provim ne praktik sexuale te 
nesermen.
Pergatituni mir i thot presori, pa tjeter ja kthejn kto..
e nese erdhi dita provimit, tashi ne klas do u futshin me cifte nga 2, gjesej ishin 5 cifte.
futet cifti par e bojm, jo keq i thot presori 7
futet cifti dyt e bojm, mir i thot presori 8
futet cifti trre e bojm, shum mir i thot presori 9
futet cifti katert e bojn, shkerqyshem i thot presori 10
tashi presori po priste per ciftin e pest po ato spo vijshin, prit e prit presori kur nigjo ca ulerima 
ka bangat e funit, shko me pa car kishte kur shef cunin dhe gocen e ciftit pest, uni po i bite 
me gor dhe goca po u prishte me gishta...
"car Boni Ju Mer" i thot presori, kto ja kthejn: "SA PER I 5 O PRESOR"

----------


## ixnpeL

tjetrra.....
i gru bashk me gocen e vet kishin lon shpin e paret te firmat piramidale dhe ishin pa buk e pa 
uj ne mes te kater rrugve, nona i thot goces: ajde ikim ne fshat se atje jan njerzit me te 
kuptushem dhe me bujar, mir i thot goca ikim, dhe morin rrugen per ne fshat si (deda neper 
male  ) , rruges shofin i bari dhe fillojn me i qa hallin, mir i thot bariu un ju nimoj po vetem me i 
kusht me me lon me kuvell gocen, mir i thot kto,
shkojn te shpija bariut nxet aty me te hongerme me te pime rahat fare,
i nreget burzani bariut dhe mer gocen shko ke dhoma dhe vazhdojn mebo mas, gjithnoten pa 
ja zdrryp bariuv deri sa i doli ka qefi.
kur vje mjesi i perze bariu te dyja, prap kto ne mes te rrugve te fshatit,
duke ec shofin i sopat qe kishte lon i bari tjeter ne rronx te tepes se vet kishte hyp ne pem,
thot Goca: "UN U SHTRRYDHA U PALLOVA, PO I SPAT E FITOVA"............. "TU O 
GOC TE RROFT E Q*MJA, SE KJO SPATA OSHT E IMJA" thot bariu tjeter ka moja pemes..

----------


## ixnpeL

tashi e funit per sot nga Xhaxhi_Elisi 
ishte nji burr qe kishte ko me kancer, dhe erdhi nje ko ku ai e ngjehu qe nuk e kishte jetem me 
shum te gjat dhe i la nje kujtim te bijes, i tha qe kujtimi ishte te dollapi dhe duet tehapej vetem 
pas vdekjes se tij.
nuk kaloj shum ko dhe ktheu komet ka dilli ky (ose vdiq) 
tani goca po e ndjente shum munsesen e te atit dhe nga malli shkon te hap dollapin ne te cilin 
ndodhej kujtimi i te atit.
kur hap deren e dollapit shef nji zezak me burizan te modh dhe trremet,
zezaku i thot: KY BURIZAN NUK ESHT PER TY BIJA IME POR ESHT PER TE GJITHA 
ATO QE LEXUN BARSALETEN
hahahahahahhaaha

----------


## ixnpeL

Ishte Nje Grua Me Barre Edhe Shkon Ben Egon 
Dhe I Dalin Qe Kishte Tre Kalamoj Ne Bark..ikin Muajt Edhe Kalamojt 
Bejne Muhabet Me Njeri Tjetrin..e Pyet I 3 Te Parin Cfare Do Behesh Ti 
Kur Te Dalesh Ne Jete...une Do Behem Elektricist Se Spaska Drita Ketu 
Brenda...e Pyet Te Dytin Po Ti Cfare Do Behesh Kur Te Dalesh Ne 
Jete...une Do Behem Hidraulik Se Na Mbyten Ujrat Edhe Po Na Ze 
Ramatizma..tani Pyesin Te Tretin Keto Dy Te Paret..po Ti Mer Cfare Do 
Behesh Kur Te Dlaesh Ne Jete..une Do Behem Polic...edhe Pse Do Behesh 
Polic Ti Mer I Thane Keto..do Behem Polic Sepse Se Kush Eshte Nje Qeros 
Qe Fut Koken Nje E Dy Edhe Na Beshtyn..

----------


## ixnpeL

Nexho Shabani :

Prezantohem para jush,
Me quajn Nexho e jo tush,
Kam pas shpin n Barbullush,
Qa baj une se ban gjithkush.
Kam shoqni une me Xhorxh Bush.
Un jam Nexho taksirati,
mu me rrin 12 Sahati.
Asnjeher s'm ka lan Takati.
E kam Baben nga Berati.
Ca them une e ban Vesh gjati,
Nder Shqiptar jam ma bark-thati.
Une jam Nexho teveqeli
Me del gjumi kur kendon gjeli
Nder punetor jam ma demeli
Me pelqen shume ciftateli
Nder 8 klase 6 here ngeli
N'trupin tem ma i thelle asht beli.
Une jam Nexh i parrum 
du me u rru por nuk m'ban shkum
Me nje gru jam i martum
Kam tre fmi e m'duken shume
Edhe nje e kam t'fillum.
Edhe ne kamb mu m'vjen gjume
dukem krejt si zog i trum.
Mu te tan me therrsin AR
Un kam hapin nje hektar
E kam vjehrrin katundar
Prej tij kam une gjithmone zar
Se me jep me hanger bar
Te tan thojn se jam qyqar
Gjuetar jam pa zagare
I marr klubet mar e mar
Katundare e qytetare
Nga kelmendi deri n'Pentare
Edhe kryt e kam me thinja
Qa them une e ban partija
Se ne shkolle m'ka rrah zotnija
Ku jam une ndodhet trimnija
mbi detyrat asht bujqesia
Ne kat t'pest asht njit hardhija
E ma shum m'pelqen rakija.
Un pra jam Nexho hareja
Vesh e njesh me tesha t'reja
Jam i lindur per beteja
Per mua asht vec kabareja
E kam kryt tan neja-neja
E byftekut i them eja
Vetem mu nuk m'bjen rrufeja
Se jam rrit tek P.T.T-ja
Kam punu n' N.SH.N-ja
Nexho Ar me thone dynjaja
e kam shpin te namaz gjaja
Gjithmone kpucet m prishen te maja
Kush m'shef mu i hin hataja
Sepse kam gjyslykt e mdhaja
Ne pilaf m'ka xan sevdaja
Zakonisht Nexho m'thojne
Kam tre fmi por s'm bahet vone
Kam nje gru por nuk kam prone
Kam ne shpi une nje kukone
Kallabllek jena n shpi tone
Kam kushri ne amerike 
Qe i thosha mos me ik
E kam mar nusen pa prike
I kam tlinat pa lastik
Si kam pas shokt fanatik
Kam humor une me mimik
Ne ushqim un ty t'kam fik
Se un t'ha nja 30 pjata
Sa ne shpi t'gerset shamata
Kur filloj une me val t'gjata
Ty me goj nuk t'flet kunata
Po e mbyll une kete rralle
E ma bani ju hallall
ME kujshi e mahall
E kur t'keni per mu mall
Me ndigjoni tjeter rall
Ju pershendet Nexho humori
Tash po vi kur t'mbaroj ZBORI

----------


## ixnpeL

Ishte njoni dhe mengjes per mengjes shkonte per ne 
pune...nje dite tu hec rruges i del nje bjonde lakuriq ne ballkonin e katit te trete dhe i thote 
hajde se jam vetem.....me vrap ky ne kat te trete dhe i bje deres hapet dera dhe i dalin perpara 
dy paca te medhej i thot ky nuk kam ardh per ju po aty eshte ajo bjondja ec mer ketu i thon 
ata dhe i bejn ate punen...marojn pune pacat dhe i thon ik tani dhe iku ky diten tjeter prap kjo 
pune prap ky kesaj rruge diten e trete dhe i del bjondja prap i thot hat se tani jam vetem fare ky 
me vrap ne kat te trete i bje deres dhe del bjondja i thot ky nuk kam ardh per ty aty jan ata dy 
pacat.....ju lezetu vllaith....

----------


## ixnpeL

Kta huragan?t spo na len? rehat,
Ne ham buk me marmallat,
Mami gjell? nuk b?n dot,
Sepse dritat ikin kot,
Kompjuteri ka pes? dit? q? s?sht? hapur,
Asnj? film? nuk kemi kapur,
Kto poemat po I b?jm? nga halli,
Ce p?r Shqiperine me ka mar? malli,
N? tre t? m?ngjesit neve flem?,
Sepse er?rat rehat sna len?,
Mami ka bler? pes? pako qirinj,
Dhe nj? nga ato q? ze minj,
Ora ?sht? nje pa nj?zet e pes?,
Ne darke dhoma behet e zez?,
Librat nuk I kemi kapur me dor?,
Kompjutera e televizor?,
Shiu do arij? 20 centimetra,
Nuk e di ku ven kta ketra,
Babi po fle matan?,
Mami i afrohet ne an?,
Rafti i librave ?sht? bosh,
Ce mami i hodhi librat ne kosh,
Er?rat ishin 60 mile per or?,
Po asnjer? sra debor?, 
Po m? vin inat q? pemet sthyen,
Edhe era nuk po I shqyen,
Nj? sht?pie i ?sht? prishur ?atia,
Dhe atyre i ka hypur mania, 
Nj? burr? atje jasht?,
M? tha ce urragani do ik? n? or?n gjasht?,
Ca veta kan? drita,
Ca kan? dinamita,
Ora ?sht? dy pa dhjete,
Dhe ?sht? m? keq se n? Krete,
K?ndi i lojrave nuk leviz fare,
Sepse bushi I ka v?n? pare,
Dritat nuk kan? sh?nj? t? vin?,
Ande k?te grat? dalin me makin?,
Burrat lozin me letra,
Nj?ri humb, tjetri fiton leka,
Qielli ?sht? I t?ri I zi,
Ka ca copa ngjyr? gri,
Ja keshtu po e mbyll kete poem?,
Me gj?ra koti dhe pa vler

----------


## ixnpeL

Nje cift kishte nje femije 10 vjec!Nje dite babai e 
therret cunin dhe i thote shko thuaji mamit te ma jape makinen e shkrimit.Shkon djali i thote se 
jemes dhe ajo i pergjegjet prit pak se kam pune.pas 10 min.,i ati i thote prap te birit te shkoje 
ke e ema per te njejten gje dhe ajo i pergjigjet serish negativisht.Rreth 20 min.,me vone e ema 
therret te birin dhe i thote -thuaji babit se tani mund t'ia jap makinen e shkrimit-dhe femija i 
gezuar shkon e i thote te atit,por ai i pergjigjet-thuaji mamit se nuk eshte problem,tani e kam 
shkruar me dore!

----------


## ixnpeL

Dy shok po ecnin ne nje bulevard e po bisedonon
njeri nga ata pyti tjetri
me fal se te pys, po me trego te verteten?
po i thot ai fol!
me trego te verteten ben mir sex gruaja jote?
per zotin i thot ai! njeri me thot ashtu e tjetri me thot keshtu edhe un nuk e 
marr vesh vetem te te genjei!

----------


## ixnpeL

Leter Shajes n'tre gjuhe... 

Dear amore mio, Shaje! Dear e shtrenjta ime amore Shaje! I jem tu t'write prap this lettera 
knejna ka far west-i lontano lontano ene n'English ene n'Italiano, sepse kom learn kto dy 
lingue perfetto kto due vjet qi I am ktuna. E look tina mi, sa molto well kom learn knejna. 
Vallahi, me kte derr work-u qi kom ormai i mson le lingue t'huja sa t'dujsh. Ene rrashnat 
m'thyhen me t'thon t'drejeten. Hamall hesapi mo! Lavoro lavoro, m'told bosi every minuti, 
aq sa s'have possibilita me mor fryme i cast. 
C'me t'thon mo, gjona very 
t'bukra ti vedi la syni knejna. Ca bihone t'nolta deri m'cielo ku molte people hyn e dalin or e 
cast. Kto knejna i thon gradaciel-a. Kur stand up kaptinen t'sit down qeleshja m'terra. Pa jo 
ca ara t'mjellme verde verde me bar around tyne, qi t'thujsh mo! Nji village bagti per mangiare 
nji vit tutto pa pushim! I kom pa mi, when I ere per 
weekend te dillen qy me mattina. Dulem me Dullen figlion e Asmonit, our vicino aty m'nostro 
katunin. Pa le m'darke kur u on-nen le luci-t! thu se dul sun-i prap. Dit e re, dit u bo gjith 
town-i. Ca red, ca verde, ca ..., ku di un mo, me tu take mend fare. Entrate-m ke ca mejhone si 
pune qebaptore, ku ca ragazze dancing nudo fare. Ato i thojshin striptease po me sa morem 
ear na, ishte heqje brekesh me aheng. Vallai 
told-em se na iku radakja. Apo they s'ishin...qe ju bofte ... Dulla, Dulla jo io. I s'i kom see fare 
gjate all tempo-s qe stand-em atyna. Tu e di se I am angelo n'ksi punesh. S'te tradimento 
Lomi ty jo. Dulla po, i?ik me ate Lijen e vet, nja half ore me nji ruse. Po amo ja vlejte...Kurse 
una t'kon stand besnik. Mazallah se kom do any gjo me nonji ragazze. Sapo see nonji si ato 
t'honit qi t'thash mo avanti kthej the head 
ka ona qeter. Jom i nershem una. 
Dear mio amore Shaje. Nashti jom t'u e close kte lettera kaq t'lungo se po m'come gjumi. 
Do t'write prap kur te kem free tempo, se sic t'thash qipari, lavoro lavoro ka mjesi m'darket, 
tutto settimane-s. Money Money mi mo, e capito vete ti 
mo nashtina! La lattera-n po ta nis me Rremen se vjen ancora aty m'katun. 
Ju kiss t'all-ve. Your amore Lomi. 
Ps. Mos forget t'm'write si ia kaloni aty m'village, ne, nigjo, se mos ia read kujt la lettera se o 
turp, t'kom thone ne ke prima lettera, pranej read-e vetem tina ene children-at, 
mire? He tu bofte Lomi ty! Ene nji gjo, kom msu kompjutrin look vet tu come e kom write this 
lettera-n. He, a jom i zoti, or not? 
T'kiss ene nji her,  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ixnpeL

Ne nje plazh nje roje nga ata qe ketu ne USA ka me shumice e ste lene te hysh as deri tek llastiku i brekeve ne det,shikon nje alamet femre qe po perpelitej ngaqe sdinte not.Hyn ky ne uje e nxjerr ne breg dhe fillon ti beje frymemarrje artificiale e ti shtype gjoksin per ti nxjerre ujin.nja gjysem ore ky shtyp ajo nxirr uje ky shtyp ajo nxirr uje.Prane tij kish ndaluar nje plake qe po e shikonte e po qeshte.Po ti moj i thote ky cke qe qesh.Ehhh biri nenes ja kthen kjo.Po nuk i nxorre vrimen nga uji uje nxjerr gjithe diten ajo.


--------------------------------------------------


Hahaha sthone kot degjoji te vjetrit se kane eksperience 

Dy police do shkonin me te njejten femer. Paraprakisht ajo u jep nga nje prezervativ . Po ky pse duhet?.. pyesin policet . Qe te mos mbetem une me barre u kthehet ajo.
Pas dy ditesh policet takohen me njeri tjetrin dhe njeri thote
Po te doje te mbetet, po te doje jo, une do e heq se plasa 
--------------------------------------------------

Tre zezake ne nje avion i cili kishte difekt dhe ishte duke rene po bisedonin me njera tjetren se cdo benin qe te kishin mundesi te identifikoheshin nese avioni do shperthente.
E para thote.Une do vesh nje pale breke te verdha qe kur njerezit te vijne te dukem si diell e te me dallojne.
E dyta thote une do vesh breke roze sepse shumica e skuadrave te shpetimit jane meshkuj dhe terhiqen nga ngjyra roze.
E treta thote se sdo vishte breke fare.Pse e pyesin shoqet.Sepse ua kthen ajo gjeja e pare qe kerkojne njerezit ne nje avion te rrezuar eshte Black box.

----------


## ixnpeL

- Polici

Nje polic po hapte nje grope nje shoku i vet kalon aty dhe e pyet:
-Pse po e hap kete grope?
-Na ka thene shefi te dalim fotografi nga mesi e siper. 
Kthehet i njejti polic dhe e sheh shokun e vet qe po hapte edhe tre gropa te tjera dhe e pyet :
-Mire nje grope e mora vesh perse po e hap, po kater perse te duhen ?
-Shefi me ka thene qe duhen kater cope.

----------

